# looking for price suggestions



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

50 - $300.00
whatever you can squeeze out of the buyer.

.

.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Most I'd pay is $20.00 because condition of the wood. But if you clean it up and repurpose it for décor hanging, maybe $50.00. Clean it up and put mirrors in it instead of cork board, for décor maybe $100 to $200.00.


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

How would you clean such old wood and maintain the continuous reclaimed look


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Also, I could definitely put some mirrors in but where does one get said mirrors for cutting to size and using for this?


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Buy a mirror at a bargain or salvage store and cut it to size just like you would cut glass. It is easy.

I would not sell the item until I checked the lead content of the paint that is flaking off and took appropriate safety measures. You might get yourself in trouble.


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well ********************, its definitely lead that is falling right off, how would and how well do in have to clean off the paint


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

In the dumpster with it. All it will do is get some little kid good and sick.Chuck


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh jeez, well I'm gonna get a lead test kit to make sure then because I put like an hour into it


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Patrick - don't be dismayed by the Archetechorialy Challenged.
check out what you can do with Repurposed Vintage Windows
[try to snag one of them Designer Pickers from New York City].

as I said = 50 ~ $300.00 if you can find an interior designer that appreciates original
barn find items that can be incorporated into their projects.
as stated: ensure it is lead free paint - and proceed from there.
what you have now is a nice old window frame. the fillers in the pane areas
are not appropriate. let the buyer put in there own fillers . . . such as family photos, etc.
good luck

,

,


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

So will I get sued if someone gets sick from having one of my sashes around?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Was something wrong with the glass? What I did with something similar was I picked one up at an architectural salvage place for $100 that was a nice dark stained mahogany. I waxed it with briwax to even out the old finish and bought spray can "mirror" finish, and made a really cool decorator piece that my wife would have probably paid $200-250 for.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-6-oz-Mirror-Effect-Spray-Paint-267727/204639861


----------



## Patrickgeddes14 (Nov 27, 2018)

The glass was fine I took it out for the chalkboard. Are you proposing spraying some panes with that spray?


----------

